# fcitx无法切换输入法

## mathabstrction

在calibre、master pdf editor里面都存在，火狐里面不存在可以切换

----------

## mathabstrction

eval "$(dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session)"

export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"

export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx

export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx

fcitx&

xrandr --output HDMI-0 --primary --right-of VGA-0 --auto&

xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left --reflect normal&

exec awesome

----------

## mathabstrction

#emerge -av app-i18n/fcitx-qt5之后，重新进入wm解决问题

----------

